# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات جــديــد Nero 7 مفعل بدون سيريال أو كراك

## ymarmouch

Nero 7 مفعل بدون سيريال أو كراك   
حرق الأقراص المدمجة وأقراص الفيديو الرقمية، فقد الخصائص المهنية مع المحافظة على البساطة معينة من استخدامه. نيرو يدعم معظم محركات وقادرة على حرق أي نوع من القرص المضغوط (سي دي الصوت والفيديو والبيانات). وهي أيضا قادرة على تحويل التلقائي Mp3   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kkdd

شكرا لكم 
شكرا لكم

----------


## saied shms

عيد أضحى مبارك والشكر متصل لكم.

----------

